

The 10 Best Linus Torvalds Quotes - fuad
http://www.businessreviewonline.com/os/archives/2008/06/the_10_best_lin.html

======
thwarted
Come on. <http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds>

------
davidw
Post the original story, please, not a linkjacking.

------
bk
"Talk is cheap. Show me the code."

